# International Student deciding on a Film School



## omg.itsnicole (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm currently studying my last year of high school in Australia with the intention of going to a film school in Los Angeles hopefully. 

I've been interested in film ever since I was about 13 and have been making short films and basically experimenting with film since then. In 2008, I went to LA for a 4 week digital film making camp with New York Film Academy and have entered a couple of film competitions and have become finalists for both. I'll be in LA this June to go look at some potential schools. Since University is so much more expensive in the US compared to Australia (It's about quad triple the price for a years tuition) my dad is willing to pay $30k a year including tuition and living expenses. I'm doing alright at school, definitely not the best student out there. I currently have around a B average for all my subjects with my best subject being English with straight A's.

I've currently researched these schools in LA:
Columbia College Hollywood, Cal State Long Beach, Cal State Northridge and UCLA. I don't think that I would get into the 'top' film schools such as UCLA or USC so I'm possibly looking at alternatives.

I was wondering, if anybody could tell me some potential schools in LA? I've also been thinking that I may also end up applying for schools in other states to bring up my chances. So if you could tell me any schools in the US basically that fit my 'criteria' that are reasonable to good film schools, that would be so much help!

Okay enough waffling from me...

Thanks!
Nicole


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 18, 2010)

Look at Chapman too. They've got a very good film school, but the actual university is easier to get into than USC or UCLA.

But seriously, don't let that stop you from applying to the "big time" film schools. Those schools are much more interested in writing samples (and you say you're good at English), and they have some pull over the general admissions process. Seriously, apply to where you want to go. The one way to guarantee you don't get in is to not apply.


----------



## omg.itsnicole (Apr 18, 2010)

> Originally posted by Cinematical:
> Look at Chapman too. They've got a very good film school, but the actual university is easier to get into than USC or UCLA.
> 
> But seriously, don't let that stop you from applying to the "big time" film schools. Those schools are much more interested in writing samples (and you say you're good at English), and they have some pull over the general admissions process. Seriously, apply to where you want to go. The one way to guarantee you don't get in is to not apply.



At last... a response! Haha. Thanks for that. I was thinking about Chapman too. I guess I'm getting so worked up about grades because in Australia if you don't have the certain grade they require they simply will not accept you and they won't even look at your application. 

Do you know much about the acceptance rate for International Students for any of the film schools, such as UCLA, Chapman and the ones I mentioned?

Thanks!


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't know about international acceptance rates, but I know USC puts a big emphasis on diversity of backgrounds. One of my roommates, who was accepted to the production program, is from Beijing.


----------



## Tailschao (Aug 19, 2010)

> Originally posted by Cinematical:
> But seriously, don't let that stop you from applying to the "big time" film schools. Those schools are much more interested in writing samples (and you say you're good at English), and they have some pull over the general admissions process.


Not trying to threadjack here, but really?

I'm thinking/hoping to apply to some places, including the big ones, in a couple of years, but my main worry is that, being an international also, the schools themselves may reject me on the basis of my lack of a 10 ft long laundry list of pretty little certificates proving how 'personally developed' I am.

In Britain formal recognition of one's personal life is not considered important; academic qualifications and, to a lesser extent, directly related work experience is all you really need to get into top universities. As a result the average British applicant isn't going to have anywhere near as many sport trophys and random small time competition results as the average American. Seriously, you guys have competitions for EVERYTHING.

Obvisouly I'm not expecting miricales, but is it fair to say that the admissions for, say, for example, USC's Production programme are done collaboratively between each department and section of the application? I had heard before that it was a very simple cut-and-dry type thing where the overall univeristy admissions looked at your main application, made a decision, and only if they said yes did the SCA even recieve your supplemental stuff to look at. I'm hoping it doesn't work that way.


----------

